# <<<<<<friday pics>>>>>>>>>>



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Let's get 'er goin'

Dinner for an egret
My little bass
Older daughter's little bass
Son sending gifts to taliban
younger daughter


----------



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

*pics from this week*

pics


----------



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

*my baby girl*

My baby girl was born 5 yrs ago last Friday.. Man how time flys


----------



## cstewart_sfa (Jun 24, 2006)

Good Timess


----------



## cstewart_sfa (Jun 24, 2006)

More


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Went to 2coolers El Carnicero's BBQ new baby gathering.
Me and the wife
Wife with bottle of Peach Moonshine:spineyes:
2cooler Hog and his beautiful wife and mine
Yup, the shine got him lol


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

A view of the Milky Way as seen from Mars:


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Water on Mars


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

My babies.....


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Wife gave a wedding shower for soon to be daughter-in-law. Hawaiian theme table setting.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Beaumont Gladiators representing in PC Florida, sons one of the coaches, have 2 nephews that play for them. Grandson about to 'bring it', the rest are the granddaughters.....WW


----------



## Spooled Ya! (May 14, 2012)

1) 9/11
2,3) Toby Keith concert
4) cougar statue at UH

sent from my cell using tapatalk


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

Galveston Shark Pics


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

At the gun range with FIL and my bride last Saturday.

1) My first 5 shots from a pistol in 20+ years...yes I'm proud.  Ruger LC9
2) My bride - her first time to ever shoot a gun. 
3) Yours truly
4) FIL talking *****...
5) Hill Country sun rise...


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

*Friday Pics*

My little cheerleaders


----------



## bigsplash (Jun 15, 2006)

*Perth @ Dusk*

Perth @ Dusk


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

The kids had front row seats at the rodeo.









My oldest is z croaker catching machine.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Our little stinker  These were taken from my cell phone. The Cowboys onesie is the same one her daddy (SWS) wore home from the hospital 30 years ago! She was 2 weeks and 2 days old here.....

Oh and she is sleeping through the night  Getting so big already! Last night she slept from 11:00pm until I woke her up at 7:30am this morning! Thank you Jesus! Happy Mama here!


----------



## Mallardman02 (Sep 13, 2007)

Garner State Park Vacation from last week.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Just to HOT outside


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Old home place Lake Mathis record low level....caught hundreds of blue cat off that pier...Sad..


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

*Friday*

I have a BYE this week for football so i will get to spend time with the family.

Pic or the new little guy and the fam together, youngest son COLT, oldest, Tripp
Happy friday!!!


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

A Hummingbird (Hummingduck?)decided to try swimming last week. Good thing the lifeguard was on duty.

Lunch in Crockett.

Blue Moon Hummers

Clouded Skipper


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

The newest dove hunter in our family.


----------



## Fish_On! (May 25, 2012)

My painting of a Red Bridge beer label







Old cartoons I drew for Sooner and Aggies Illustrated







Me as scuba Santa







My first car was a Maverick


----------



## therealspeckcatcher (Mar 7, 2006)

*Livingston*

Lake Livingston state park sunsets from last week.


----------



## back77 (Jan 3, 2007)

My little boy is here.














And his big sister loves him. (for now!)


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

*Daughters Show Pig*

She named it Glitzie and looked at me like I was dumb for not knowing where the name came from...I'm still ignorant to the fact


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

Team Marsh Fundraiser Oct. 6th


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Get to the CHOPPA! 
Squall 
Nice shot of Pioneer at night taken by the Captain


----------



## Flat Trout (Aug 2, 2011)

Where we live in Calico Rock, AR on the beautiful White River in The Ozarks. Trying to sell so we can move permanently to our place in Arroyo City.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Flat Trout said:


> Where we live in Calico Rock, AR on the beautiful White River in The Ozarks. Trying to sell so we can move permanently to our place in Arroyo City.


sweet, looks like a painting


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

bill said:


> sweet, looks like a painting


x2...beautiful!


----------



## Flat Trout (Aug 2, 2011)

I shot that about five years ago when I had my photography biz. It's a pano of seven different frames and digitally stitched together. Have printed it 20x60. Thanks for the compliments. The White River is such a haven for huge rainbow and brown trout, gonna hate to leave it but the LLM just calls out.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Rattlesnake bite (on 9-11) caused a ton of swelling!


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

poor guy! hope he's doing better!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Feeding 2cool one plate at a time*

There are some above awesome pics this weeks.. Keep em coming in...

Klever Sunrise with a wet net

Lost Treasure below

Birdssssssssssssss

Blue Corn Tortilla Trout, Roasted Poblano Vinergerette and a Roasted SweetOnion Corn Relish

Trout Veracruz

Building a Roasted Veggie Lasagna ( Daughters Request )


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

bobbyoshay said:


> Rattlesnake bite (on 9-11) caused a ton of swelling!


Wow. Hope he\she is doing better now. Looks just like my Gypsie girl.

And Captain Dave...you know the drill from us 2Coolers drooling. Damm good looking grub as usual Sir.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to mastercylinder again.

Calico Rock, AR ...I agree that's a beautiful picture!

TH


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Rack Ranch said:


> She named it Glitzie and looked at me like I was dumb for not knowing where the name came from...I'm still ignorant to the fact


CUTE Piggie!!!!! Good luck!


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Dave...I guess you didn't get the memo.. Today...I celebrate another year on the right side of the dirt. My UPS dinner never showed up!  Awesome pics.


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

*She's here!*

New Demo arrived today!


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Mrschasintail said:


> Dave...I guess you didn't get the memo.. Today...I celebrate another year on the right side of the dirt. My UPS dinner never showed up!  Awesome pics.


Well Happy Birthday


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

Heading out as sunrise this past weekend.


----------



## HillCountry Hunter (Apr 9, 2009)

Flat Trout said:


> Where we live in Calico Rock, AR on the beautiful White River in The Ozarks. Trying to sell so we can move permanently to our place in Arroyo City.


Thats a small town, visited there once on a fishing trip


----------



## cr1022 (Aug 5, 2009)

*My sons Marine Corps Graduation*

here is a pic of my sons graduation form Marine Corps boot camp last Friday


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

My mon and dad celebrated their 64th anniversary this week


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Bottom Finder said:


> New Demo arrived today!


ohhhhhhh dang, that looks nice......how skinny it run? :biggrin: :cheers:


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Mrschasintail said:


> Dave...I guess you didn't get the memo.. Today...I celebrate another year on the right side of the dirt. My UPS dinner never showed up!  Awesome pics.


Ooops I got the memo, must of sent it to another address....

Happy Birthday !:birthday::dance:


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Monday Sunset

Monday, Robert, Trey and I , we had a good one


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Rough afternoon for our cat.


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Ariel Atom
Sunrise at Sylvan Beach
Sunflower/Bee


----------



## rsmith (Jun 29, 2007)

cr1022 said:


> here is a pic of my sons graduation form Marine Corps boot camp last Friday


 Them hills were higher 45 years ago! And at Pennalton all them hills when up and never down.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

bobbyoshay said:


> Rattlesnake bite (on 9-11) caused a ton of swelling!





Jeff SATX said:


> poor guy! hope he's doing better!


x2. jeez, that had to hurt!


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Some from Lake Corpus Christi today after the front went through.

Honey Bee on Cosmos
A Zebraling
Ruby throated HB
And a funny


----------



## Jallen1 (Sep 12, 2012)

First summer with our pool was awesome 








The G-ride that holds the pool toys








My and my sexy wife at pleasure pier








This is just funny


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Jallen1 said:


> First summer with our pool was awesome
> View attachment 528113
> 
> 
> ...


Dam man, you really out kicked your coverage there. Nice job.


----------



## Jallen1 (Sep 12, 2012)

Someone's got to be on top might as well be me, one more my baby is growing up fast


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Jallen1 said:


> First summer with our pool was awesome
> View attachment 528113
> 
> 
> ...


Ok another Ugly man Hot Wife candidate!!! LOL nice pics bro.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

1.- Some sausage,beef and shrimp fajitas on the disk
2&3- from this
4thru 7- to this
8- the little one passed out, yes we fixed her shoulder straps


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

*some more*

1- finishing the 1942 don julio
2- the little one found my sons toys
3- all prep
4&5- shrimp and beef kabobs over mesquite
6- tired baby with her mouth open again


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Jallen 1 officially out kicked his coverage.

The number of ugly guys/hot wives on this board is crazy, it gives me somewhat of hope....


----------



## Jallen1 (Sep 12, 2012)

There always hope bro


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Picked up a new guitar today.


----------



## Jamie (Aug 2, 2011)

Remembering better times


----------



## Jamie (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

carryyourbooks said:


> x2. jeez, that had to hurt!


She is great. The snake that bit her not soo much. She was such a trooper that if she hadnt swollen up or i hadnt seen the snake i would have never known she had been bit. I have my other dog to thank for alerting me of the snake.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

bigsplash said:


> Perth @ Dusk


Nice view from Kings park.


----------



## SALTLIFE361 (Sep 26, 2011)

It came from the TV show "Here Comes Honey Boo Boo" the show is hilarious!


Rack Ranch said:


> She named it Glitzie and looked at me like I was dumb for not knowing where the name came from...I'm still ignorant to the fact


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

jaime1982 said:


> 1.- Some sausage,beef and shrimp fajitas on the disk
> 2&3- from this
> 4thru 7- to this
> 8- the little one passed out, yes we fixed her shoulder straps


i was just there!!! man i wish i was headed back too... i love fishing out of port mansfield.


----------

